# TESLA- NOT READY FOR PRIME TIME



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Anyone who’s ever really owned one will tell you Tesla is trash in the driving automation. Always has been. The only difference now, is you can wait for the autopilot to kill you in a 1980 Toyota Corolla CE interior.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Tell me something I _don't_ know.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Tell me something I _don't_ know.


1.3Vso(cas) multiplied by the square root of your Landing Weight, divided by your max take-off weight gives you VRef with corrections.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Are Tesla batteries any good? 

You’d better flamin’ believe it. They are keeping fire department personnel employed all over the world.




> Australia: Tesla Megapack Battery Catches Fire During Testing
> 
> 
> Australian media reports that a fire has broken out at Tesla's battery energy storage installation - Victorian Big Battery - during initial testing.
> ...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Tesla has merely a few short years left before it fails outright (as in an Enron or Theranos style of failure) or gets bought up by one of the large auto manufacturers to save face for the glabalist elites who pumped and dumped the thing.

If you have the money to buy a Tesla, you should do the smart thing, and buy a Porsche Taycan.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Tesla has merely a few short years left before it fails outright (as in an Enron or Theranos style of failure) or gets bought up by one of the large auto manufacturers to save face for the glabalist elites who pumped and dumped the thing.
> 
> If you have the money to buy a Tesla, you should do the smart thing, and buy a Porsche Taycan.


Except the Taycan starts at 80K and you can get a Tesla for 35K. Except for that minor difference. Where the **** do you people get this shit.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Good things are not cheap.......and cheap things are not good.

Tesla is a virtue signaling fraud and stock play.

Nothing more.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Good things are not cheap.......and cheap things are not good.
> 
> Tesla is a virtue signaling fraud and stock play.
> 
> Nothing more.


Nothing in your first sentence is necessarily true. The second is even more ridiculous.


----------

